# FPS Verbessern und Internet Ping



## Eddyloveland (12. Dezember 2014)

Such Leiste eingeben :

gpedit.msc

Administrative Vorlagen 

Netzwerk

Qos-Paketplaner

Zeitgeberauflösung festlegen

Aktivieren und auf 1 Mirkosekunde Stellen.

ebenfalls Reservierbare Brandbreite einschränken 
Aktivieren und auf 0 Stellen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

Und was soll das bringen? Der Mythos der "reservierten Bandbreite" hält sich zwar schon seit XP, er war aber damals schon falsch. 



> In diversen Veröffentlichungen in Fachzeitschriften und Newsgroups wurde die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass Windows XP immer 20 Prozent der verfügbaren Bandbreite für QoS reserviert. Dies ist nicht der Fall. Die Angaben im Abschnitt "Erläuternde Hinweise zu QoS bei Windows XP-Computern" spiegeln das Verhalten von Windows XP-Systemen korrekt wider.
> 
> Erweiterungen und Verhalten von QoS in Windows XP




Btw: Kann es sein, dass Du Dich in das falsche Unterforum verirrt hast? Nach einer "User-News" sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## Eddyloveland (12. Dezember 2014)

Der Mythos ist für mich als Gebrochen . Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit 25-30 Ping zu Kämpfen nach diesen einstellungen. Sank die Ping auf 8-10 und hällt sich auch da nun. Selbst in Spielen wie Bf4 Habe ich Konstante 10-12 vorher egal welche Server 30-35. Es ist auch bekannt das einige Netzwerkkarten keine guten Latenz Treiber besitzen sowie meine von Intel. Nach Angaben meines Provider sollte ich eine Ping von 5  haben. Mit einer Teuren Netzwerkkarte von Servern habe ich das Testweise mal testen dürfen. Siehe da 3-5 Ping .Für mich ist der Ping sehr wichtig als ESL Sportler es macht Deutliche Unterschiede der Reaktion und Vorteile in Ego Shootern oder LoL zb.

Jeder sollte Testen und sich sein eigenes Bild machen bevor er Beiträge anderer Zitiert.

Siehe Mod Treiber eines Nvidia Treibers von einem Coder der es Schaffte eine GTX 980 nur per Treiber Mod so zu Modden das Jedes Anspuchsvolle Spiel mit 200 FPS konstant läuft selbt mit 4K Modus.

Treiber und einstellungen sind immer Verbesserbar die Frage ist nur ist es gewollt das wir User das bekommen . Nein sonst würden sie keine Neuen Produkte verkaufen.


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Dezember 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Siehe Mod Treiber eines Nvidia Treibers von einem Coder der es Schaffte eine GTX 980 nur per Treiber Mod so zu Modden das Jedes Anspuchsvolle Spiel mit 200 FPS konstant läuft selbt mit 4K Modus.



 Und du glaubst das oder?

Mit ultra low details in 400*200 oder wie?


----------



## Kondar (12. Dezember 2014)

naja ratet mal warum "jeder" damals Windows 95/98  jede Woche neu installiert hat.
Die ganzen Tips & Tricks inc. die 500 wichtigsten & besten Tools der Chip/PCWelt haben wohl doch ggf. auch ein paar Nebenwirkungen.

Seit Windows XP (SP2) nichts mehr gravierendes geändert = Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Siehe Mod Treiber eines Nvidia Treibers von einem Coder der es Schaffte eine GTX 980 nur per Treiber Mod so zu Modden das Jedes Anspuchsvolle Spiel mit 200 FPS konstant läuft selbt mit 4K Modus.



Wenn Du das tatsächlich glaubst, dann habe ich weitere gute Nachrichten für Dich. Der Typ mit der roten Mütze kommt bereits in wenigen Tagen durch den Kamin gerutscht. Diese Info habe ich aus verlässlichen Quellen und sie ist daher auf jeden Fall wahr!

Mal im Ernst: Das kann gar nicht funktionieren. Laut Deiner Sig hast Du ja ne 980er und zockst auf 4K. Hast Du es mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Saguya (12. Dezember 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Siehe Mod Treiber eines Nvidia Treibers von einem Coder der es Schaffte eine GTX 980 nur per Treiber Mod so zu Modden das Jedes Anspuchsvolle Spiel mit 200 FPS konstant läuft selbt mit 4K Modus.
> 
> Treiber und einstellungen sind immer Verbesserbar die Frage ist nur ist es gewollt das wir User das bekommen . Nein sonst würden sie keine Neuen Produkte verkaufen.



Glaubst du eig. selbst, was du da geschrieben hast?
Ich muss echt schmunzeln, wegen diesem Treibers


----------



## Laggy.NET (12. Dezember 2014)

Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Siehe Mod Treiber eines Nvidia Treibers von einem Coder der es Schaffte eine GTX 980 nur per Treiber Mod so zu Modden das Jedes Anspuchsvolle Spiel mit 200 FPS konstant läuft selbt mit 4K Modus.



Dann verlinke doch mal diesen Treiber.

Aber natürlich wirst du das nicht tun, weil der ist ja sicher ganz geheim und wird nur unter engsten kreisen ausgetauscht, um sich als Profi e_Sportler einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. 


Mensch, behaupten kann jeder viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Mach mal screenshots, Beweise, was auch immer. Auch zur Ping Sache. Vorher Nachher Vergleich auf dem selben Server usw.


Für mich bist du garde nichts anders, als dieser eine Typ den es immer auf jeder Schule und jedem Schulhof gab, der immer die wildesten Geschichten Verbreitet hat, von denen keine einzige wahr war. 

Wahrscheinlich Spielst du auch Assassins Creed Unity mit nem Pentium 4 und ner GeForce 7800 GTX mit 60 FPS.....


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2014)

Ist ja eine tolle News. Auch wenn man damit nicht viel erreicht: Wäre ich unbedarfter, dann würde ich nicht im Traum auf die Idee kommen irgendeiner Anleitung zu folgen, dessen Ersteller anscheinend mental nicht mal in der Lage ist die richtige Topic für seine geistigen Ergüsse auszuwählen.


----------



## Zecke01 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es auch was für meinen Computer? (siehe Signatur)

Ich habe keine Lust über 1000€ fürn neuen Computer auszugeben und hoffe auf einen Wundertreiber.

*Eddyloveland* du hast meinen Tag versüßt  Danke!

MfG Zecke01

Ps: Du hast dein Thread 2x gepostet


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2014)

Anderen Thread entsorgt und diesen, dem Inhalt entsprechend (da die Pingreduktion zwar diskutabel sein mag, die 200 FPS bei 4K aber mMn dem Märchenreich entstammen), in die Rumpelkammer verschoben. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde gerne viele Kommentare liken aber es geht gerade nicht.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. Dezember 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne viele Kommentare liken aber es geht gerade nicht.



In der RuKa geht das nisch


----------

